# Cheap & Easy DIY one piece bow case!



## Apex Predator

Just thought I would share how I build a bow case.  I use 3" or 4" sewer pipe, depending on what I want.  The 3" works great for straight or mild R/D longbows.  Just slip your longbow into a sock and into the tube.







This sewer pipe has a 3,000# crush strength.  It is much lighter and cheaper than sked 40 though.

Here are the two different sizes.  The 4" model will fit several longbows.  I've had my pronounced R/D and a straight one, with a little extra room.  It would hold 3 straight ones with no problem.






The handle can be rigged many different ways.  I had the leather already, but nylon strap would work as well.   I used a coupler that I cut in half and slipped on to the place you see them.  It enabled me to drill tiny holes to start some 3/8" long sheet metal screws with a drop of super glue on the ends for lube!   Works great, and they don't protrude into the inside of the tube.  The coupler halves are glued on with pvc cement.











One end has a cap that is glued, and the other has a "test plug", which was the most expensive part at $4.43 and 6.47 depending on the size.
















I just measured my longest bow and added 5 inches for length.  You can glue some foam to the glued on cap before gluing it on for cushion on the bottom end.  

Works great, is light weight, and best of all, can be built in less than an hour very inexpensively.  The printed ink that comes on the pipe can be wiped off with acetone.  

Total cost, not counting the leather, was  right at $16 for the 3", and $19.50 for the 4".


----------



## SELFBOW

I'm gonna make me one for sure...
Should be enough pipe left over from a 10' stick to make a quiver also...


----------



## Necedah

I like it Marty. 
Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## BGBH

Thanks Marty......may have to make one myself..


----------



## Al33

Thanks for sharing Marty!!
I have made a few for shipping bows from the same material but not as nice as yours. I also glued in some foam in the end caps gluing on one end cap and leaving the other to twist off. You can do the same thing for your arrows and it works great not only carrying them around but protecting them too.


----------



## frankwright

Those are nice. I made one similar for road trips where the bows might be in the back of the truck.

I also make a cheaper version for mailing bows. I glue on one end cap and tape on the other. I think they cost less than $10.

Using the couplers for access to the handles is a good idea that I will use. Thanks


----------



## longbowdave1

i like the leather handle and the test plug is a great idea as well! thanks for always sharing you knowledge with everyone.

have a great christmas and new years marty!


dave


----------



## southwoodshunter

I made one of these tubes for a hand painted canvas background I use for photography portraits, use to do alot of on location stuff, and couldn't have the background getting wet.. but your handle idea is something I didn't have.. but will surely add one.. it was always hard to carry cos it's about 9 ft .long... great idea for a bow that's for sure.. great job.


----------



## BigJim Bow

Marty- I have used a clean out plug on the open end. It works well too and only a couple bucks. Have made them from 6" sewer and drain pvc (light weight and cheaper) and it held 8 bows in bow socks. A group of us  flew to Texas and saved on extra baggage this way. Would have really been rough if they would have lost this one bag with all of our bows!!!!

bigjim


----------



## Apex Predator

The clean out plugs I've used before were more of a pain for me and require two pieces.  I believe they were more money, as well.


----------



## schleylures

seems like if any of you buy a bow from marty you get one of these i kow i did.        thnaks


----------



## hogdgz

Cool Marty, reckon I would have to have alot larger diamter to  put my recurve in. LOL


----------



## Apex Predator

I send out a simple version without the handle with every bow.  Just modify the shipping tube into a carrying case with a handle.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I made one for my arrows too for travel. You can put them in the back of the truck and head on down the road. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator

Yep, the pipe comes in 10' lengths.  Make your bow case and with the left over cut-off, you have the makings for an arrow case.


----------



## Sharptop

To make a simpler handle you can tie some nylon rope onto two other pieces of nylon rope and then tie those around the tube, adding some glue to secure.

Sort of like this but upside down:

(_____)


----------

